# Homeopath ?



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with homeopathy ? 

I have been trying to evaluate it, but it sounds, well, way out there !

There is a situation I've been dealing with for many years and normal md's have no idea what to make of or or how to deal with it. 
I can't go into details , but I'm trying to find a cure to an issue- not serious like cancer or any life threatening issue- and the idea of "remedies" consisting of "frequencies" in a bottle sounds a little like 'little green men' to me!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You'll get all sorts of opinions on it. A few years back I did run across a double-blind peer reviewed study that showed statistical effectiveness over placebo. For me that means it at least has the potential to be helpful, naysayers to the contrary.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

If you're inclined to be thrifty, you might choose to buy a box of sugar cubes instead, and substitute them for the homeopathic remedy of your choice. Just make sure to hold the cube under your tongue until it melts completely!

Same efficacy for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I have had excellent results with homeopathy but mostly use it with the little kids and the animals and for first aid type situations. 

If it's a long standing condition, I'd go to a practicing homeopath. There is quite a bit involved in finding the correct remedy(ies) for that sort of situation. That's why I stick with merely treating first aid/acute situations. Colds/flus/banged fingers/stings, etc.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

SJSFarm said:


> Does anyone have any experience with homeopathy ?
> 
> I have been trying to evaluate it, but it sounds, well, way out there !
> 
> ...


If you've already decided it sounds like 'little green men', then it would be best to stick to some other version of alternative medicine. Mainstream medicine can practically force the body to do whatever you want, while homeopathy is very much a therapeutic medicine intended to help by restoring systems to their natural state. 

Still, I can say that homeopathy has helped me in healing a variety of illnesses, but a certain amount of knowledge is necessary for more complex problems. If you are reluctant to spend money on visiting a homeopath as thermopkt suggested, I'd recommend getting The Complete Guide to Homeopathy: The Principles and Practice of Treatment from amazon and see what you think about the details beyond just what you find online.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I have used two homeopathic remedies successfully. One was Hyland's Cough Syrup. It has always worked really well. But I cannot tell you whether it was the honey in it or the homeopathic medicine. The Hyland's Cough & Cold version did absolutely nothing. I also used to use homeopathic teething tablets when the kids were babies. Again, I can't say if they stopped crying and went to sleep because the pain went away or if the sweet flavor distracted them long enough to fall asleep. Either way, it sure beats poisoning them with red #40 and saccharin that are in the baby orajel and these days rubbing whiskey on baby's gums is looked down upon. LOL

I will admit that I am skeptical about homeopathy but not skeptical enough not to try it.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I have numerous, weird symptoms that regular doctors can't figure out. I'm seeing a Naturopath now... it's going to be a long process... and it's NOT cheap.
The first thing they will tell you to do is eat better. If you aren't going to do even THAT, then I'd say, don't bother.
You have to WANT to help your body function better and put the effort into it.
It's not a magic fix and finding the right combinations of compounds can take quite a bit of time.... and money!

Debbie


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Modern medicine is still somewhat removed from what some people knew 100 years ago. At least twenty years ago a book called The Body Electric came out. I read it then and recently saw another copy at a friends. 

I also recently read an article about why some people readily catch colds and others rarely, if ever, catch one. That depends on an electric current. The article finally cleared up why some forms of zinc work well against colds and others are ineffective.

While it may seem strange, that's normal for anything that doesn't fit within our framework.

We're much more than a bunch of cells differentiated by purpose. I'm reminded of the three blind men describing an elephant they encountered for the first time. 

Do a search on vibrational energy and medicine.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

We have used it for about 20 years, with success. We have been able to avoid MD visits. You can go to abchomeopathy.com and run through a series of questions for your specifics. Mather will then provide a list of remedies that may assist. Their goal is sales but it is a good resource.


----------



## Kalama (Sep 4, 2013)

Harry Chickpea said:


> ...I did run across a double-blind peer reviewed study that showed statistical effectiveness over placebo...


The trouble with just one or two supporting studies is that statistical significance (P=0.05) means its statistically a 1 in 20 chance that the result was totally random and meaningless. Its a well documented dirty trick in the pharmaceutical and supplement industry to do 20 or 30 studies and report only the results from the one study that incorrectly showed effectiveness or lack of harm. (They have other dirty tricks too, so you must read every study carefully).
When numerous seemingly legitimate studies are available they should be viewed more democratically going with majority vote. If a correlation really is statistically significant it should show up in most studies.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

deb_rn said:


> I have numerous, weird symptoms that regular doctors can't figure out. I'm seeing a Naturopath now... it's going to be a long process... and it's NOT cheap.
> The first thing they will tell you to do is eat better. If you aren't going to do even THAT, then I'd say, don't bother.
> You have to WANT to help your body function better and put the effort into it.
> It's not a magic fix and finding the right combinations of compounds can take quite a bit of time.... and money!
> ...


While I agree at first it seems like hocus pocus nonsense, I became a believer. Hubs had been to many MDs, who could not figure out what was wrong with him. They wanted to put in a pacemaker, just in case that was the issue. To make a very long story short - this went on for a year - we figured out the issue with homeopathic tests. I went for a while, but I pretty much subscribe to the all natural route, not necessarily some of the hocus pocus tests the doctor wanted to run. Hubs is more into the homeopathy. I'm more into the naturopathy. With a native american background, my grandmother/mother always used herbs and natural cures. We didn't go to the doctor unless we were choking up a lung or the school forced the issue.....it has to be what works for you. It may not be for everyone....but it is Biblical, IMHO.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I prefer Herbal medicine myself. As far as placebo effect, I do believe that a person's belief in a medicine can help their recovery. Not in every case, if the problem is severe enough nothing will probably help. If it is something the body could overcome then believing in a medicine can help. "As your faith is so be it unto you." I have been thinking about Indian Medicine Men, if one were sick, let use the example of respiratory problem, the Medicine man might burn Colt'sfoot flower or Mullein leaves on a fire then dance around and shake a rattle and make quite a show. The smoke from the plants are good for the lungs, and the song and dance builds faith in the one treated that the spirits have heard and will consider helping. Whether you believe the spirits intervene or if the song and dance are just a placebo, in the end it is the belief of the patient that helps the problem coupled with the herbs the medicine man uses.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

When I first started learned about homeopathy, I was the biggest skeptic. I couldn't believe that it could work- there is no scientific foundation for its principles. 

However, that didn't stop me from trying it. I had ovarian cysts and Very bad periods for most of my young life. Tried several prescription treatments including the Pill, which made me bloated, sick, and dizzy. I followed the prescribing protocol for homeopathy, and I cannot tell you the joy and relief I felt when it worked. I am a healthy person- I eat well, exercise, do all the right things. But I couldn't get rid of the terrible pain until I tried homeopathy. 

I now use it on my animals (mostly horses) and it made me even more of a believer. The Placebo effect does not work on babies and animals- or plants!


----------



## salliemae (Jan 10, 2015)

...as for my personal experience with Homeopathy...

I have only had success when obtaining homeopathic compounds from an actual Naturopath/Chiropractor that used a homeopathic replicator (transfers the appropriate frequency/identity of the "remedy") to the distilled water originally in the dropper bottle.

As for store bought homeopathic remedies, (little white powdery pill that melts under your tongue) never have had any significant results. 

Case in point...yearly I get poison ivy. One year, I got a SEVERE case of poison ivy...face swollen, itchy all over arms, etc...(don't ever try chainsawing down Poison Sumac thicket unknowingly out of a swamp!)...I despise using pharmaceuticals, so went to my Naturopath...within hours of taking the remedy for poison ivy that he replicated for me...swelling went down significantly including all the itching. Thank goodness! A homeopathic remedy is the only remedy that I can use that prevents me from so easily getting poison ivy when I am around/in it. Even the soaps, etc. don't cut it for me. It helps prevent/and get rid of the poison ivy toxin. I even had it cross checked by my 2nd Naturopathic doc with muscle testing. And it showed effectiveness for my body.

So, my best advice is, if you can find a good Naturopath/Chiropractor that uses a variety of modalities (methods), whom you can build trust with/good relationship, these underlying issues you are having, can be uncovered and removed. I would just try to find a sincere alternative health doc, who is willing to teach you along the way (that is part of why you pay natural health docs, to learn too!). 

Find out there background...be sure they use a variety of things: 
Nutrition, Kinesiology (aka muscle testing), herbal, supplements, maybe essential oils too...because it might not be homeopathic that ends up addressing your issues, but maybe another method that uncovers and addresses it. Good luck. 

And yes, by the way, you need to be all in...if you really want to address the underlying symptoms/root cause, if your doc advises you to make nutritional changes, you have to be willing to give up maybe some foods you really like  In my experience, using natural medicine, and successes I have had, is worth it.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I, myself, have recently started using herbs and oils and so far I am impressed, but like previously stated, it's for "minor" issues. My middle daughter is having issues with her teeth, so I've made oil blends to help with the pain and to numb the gum/teeth, both have been successful thank goodness, because she was taking WAY too much tylenol, aleve, etc. My hubby has sinus issues quite often, so I made up sinus blend, and although he originally only used it to make me happy, he now asks for it quite often. I've used herbs for sore throats and colds, and they've been working. Again, I am very new to the essential oil and herb scene, but so far I'm impressed. I agree for a long time issue, I would seek a professional herbalist though.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know what to think about homeopathy as I have not tried it personally. My nephew though had nocturnal seizure as a child 30ish years ago. My sister first took him to the pediatrician who immediately wanted to prescribe phenobarbital. DS went to a neurologist and talked to him about alternatives to the phenobarb. He didn't recommend alternatives specifically but told her about a homeopath he knew who was also a MD. Long story short, the seizures went away a short time after treatment started and the nephew has never had seizures since.
I don't know if the seizures would have gone away on their own, if they were true seizures in the first place, etc...
All I know for sure after being the healthcare profession for 40 years is that "modern" medicine is wonderful, but it's not the only game in town.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I used homeopathy for about a year and would have continued but it was too expensive to continue buying the concoctions each month. After I stopped taking these homeopathy meds, I felt an immediate difference in my mind in that the "clarity" went! No I'm not kidding. The homeopathy remedies I had been taking had kept my entire body so well balanced that my thoughts were quick and clear...cloudy afterwards.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I asked a while back, the dif between Naturopath and Holistic Practitioner. Now, that I've got that straight, where is a Homeopath fit into this.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I asked a while back, the dif between Naturopath and Holistic Practitioner. Now, that I've got that straight, where is a Homeopath fit into this.


Homeopathic Medicine is one of many healing modalities that a Naturopath will utilize. Or it is the primary practice of a Homeopathic practitioner. 

Both Homeopathy and Naturopathy are holistic healing practices, when used correctly. Everything may be used incorrectly, however. It would not be holistic or homeopathic if the remedies were used in the wrong way. An allopathic doctor can use herbs allopathically, and it would still be allopathy. Likewise, Naturopaths use homeopathy to administer theraputic doses of medications, in accordance with homeopathy.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I used homeopathy for about a year and would have continued but it was too expensive to continue buying the concoctions each month. After I stopped taking these homeopathy meds, I felt an immediate difference in my mind in that the "clarity" went! No I'm not kidding. The homeopathy remedies I had been taking had kept my entire body so well balanced that my thoughts were quick and clear...cloudy afterwards.


That makes me sad that you have had success, and then had to backslide due to costs. What a shame. I sure hope you are able to find a way to incorporate some of the remedies back into your life that were helping.

Heaven forbid the insurance industry recognize something that actually helps but doesn't make them tons of money in lobbies and fundraising back door deals for politicians and FDA/USDA etc. :catfight:

Not assuming you have insurance or not. Just made me think of all the treatments and practices that are available but not "accessible" for a lot of people.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I have stopped going to my Naturopath, but I can buy the same products online now and just avoid the office call. Once you feel you are on the right track, you can use their suggestions and buy the very same name brands online... pretty much the same price too!

Debbie


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

From the rules sticky:

1. This isn't the place to debate the concept of alternative health; but rather to share positive alternative health information and methods. We welcome anyone who wishes to participate here; however, please keep it positive and in an informative manner. We fully recognize that this forum is not going to be for all people and some individuals either do not believe in the alternative methods discussed here, or feel them to be dangerous.

***** If that is your belief, we respect your views but we request that you not post that opinion. There is to be no posting of negative posts of how a treatment doesn't work, isn't recommended by the AMA, etc.****** 

If you choose to do so, your post will be deleted. If you do it a second time, you will be given an infraction.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

We had a Husky dog, who would barf, time after time - after being in a moving car for 10 minutes.

Conventional medicines left her a pitiful, stumbling mess for hours after our 7 hour trip ended.

Homeopathic Remedies worked with no side effects whatsoever.


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

I have used homeopathic remedies for injured animals that I have received. 

My favorite is Arnica. I had gotten an injured pinky( less then 1 week old and naked) baby squirrel that was blown out of a nest during a hurricane. He was black and blue all over, and I mean that deep purple black from severe trauma. I gave him Arnica, and in 24 hours he went from deep purple black to that yellow greenish color that normally takes 1-2 weeks to happen. He was eventually released when he was old enough to be on his own. 

Don't knock it if you haven't tried it. It does work!!!


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

Try searching for (your medical problem) + natural treatments, and (your medical problem) + nutritional deficiencies.. for possible suggestions.. 

I have found numerous things that worked that way.. then research those that make sense.


----------

